# Urgent question RE:222K



## sleepyhollowtoo (Feb 17, 2009)

With dish since 2000 still using 4900 and 2800:lol: I'm moving/ getting new HD tv and want to upgrade receiver(s) but money is tight. Can an external HD be added to a 222K like a 211k for DVR, or is that not possible. I need to make a decision today. Any assistance GREATLY appreciated. :whatdidid


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome!

I haven't seen anything on the Dish Web site that indicates the 222/222K has support for the external hard drive as yet.

Someone more knowledgable on these particular receivers will have to chime in for sure... but my gut says this might not happen since these are dual-tuner receivers and two recording/playback streams to the external drive might not be possible.

I'll defer to the experts though, of course.


----------



## sleepyhollowtoo (Feb 17, 2009)

I only need 1 dvr capability. Thanks for your response.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Aside from one unofficial mention of EHD support for the 222's over a year ago, nothing has been heard about it since, which doesn't bode well for it ever happening.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I just looked in the users manual from a 222k out of my truck and it doesn't say EHD, but is does say ERD (external recording device). It then goes on to talk about the PocketDish, and something called a "ARCHOS Gen 5" device. (Whatever that is?)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The PocketDish (now defunct) and Archos were/are portable viewing devices that you could transfer programs to and watch on the road. Think of it like another kind of iPod with a larger screen.

The ERD part has uses for folks who use external recording devices like a DVD-recorder or VHS to control that through the receiver when a timer fires.


----------



## sleepyhollowtoo (Feb 17, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I haven't seen anything on the Dish Web site that indicates the 222/222K has support for the external hard drive as yet.
> 
> ...


Follow up (and thanks to all who replied) I went with the 222k and am mostly satisfied with the upgrade. One feature I like is the CallerID feature which I never had before. I was told by the CSR who placed the order that a software upgrade MIGHT be available to add external HDrive "this summer", but I'm sure he had no idea and was speaking Charlie Speak. 
I'm going search for my other prob. with it, which is OTA tuner drop outs, otherwise I'll put up a question.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

scoobyxj said:


> I just looked in the users manual from a 222k out of my truck and it doesn't say EHD, but is does say ERD (external recording device). It then goes on to talk about the PocketDish, and something called a "ARCHOS Gen 5" device. (Whatever that is?)


Archos was the brand that Dish Network supported years ago so customers could transfer events on their DVR to watch, basically like an iPod or Zune.

Unfortunately the 222 or 222k is not supported.

DVR content can now be transferred to an external hard drive (EHD) to free up space on the receiver's internal hard drive. This feature allows for storage and playback of DVR content only.

Requirements: 
A one-time External Hard Drive Activation Fee of $39.99 
This fee is associated with the account, not the receiver, so it is only charged once regardless of how many receivers the customer will be using EHDs on.

A USB 2.0 external hard drive which is larger than 50GB and no larger than 750GB

The hard drive must have its own AC power adapter

No dual drives (two drives in one case)

No flash-memory drives

No hybrid drives (flash memory plus traditional disk in one physical case)

If the drive comes with sleep mode turned on it should be turned off

Supported Receivers 
DISH 411™ 
ViP 211™ 
ViP 211k™ 
ViP 612 DVR™ 
ViP 622 DVR™ 
ViP 722 DVR™ 
ViP 722k DVR™

Hope this helps...


----------

